# Wall wart 90 degree rotator



## JohnJSmith (Apr 25, 2010)

I stumbled on this in Frys today and immediately had to buy a couple. Sorry I couldn't find a larger picture. It's a Philmore 8400. It's a cube tap, but the real magic is that the outlet on top is 90 degrees rotated from the prongs on the bottom! Using either the top or the side, you can keep a wall wart transformer from blocking 3 outlets on your surge protector.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice find and great idea, i have seen those before but have never given them a thought as to a good use for them, sounds like you have.:T


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I have actual seen short 1-3 ft "extension cables" that give you some flexibility... and might be safer.

They might cost a $1-2 but I believe that those cube taps are problematic from a safety perspective..

While I think the real problem is really overloading because of using cube taps - I've seen enough pictures of fires that included cube taps... makes me kinda nervous.


----------



## JohnJSmith (Apr 25, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> I have actual seen short 1-3 ft "extension cables" that give you some flexibility... and might be safer.


I actually went searching for short extension cords the other day because I'm replacing my current cheap surge protectors with a couple of Panamax M4300s. I wanted to not only deal with the wall warts but also make the outlets more accessible from the back of my entertainment center. As it turns out, not many people make 3' 3 prong extension cords without weird 90 degree plugs or multiple taps on the end, and the prices add up quickly if you have to buy 15 of them at $8.12/each.

I finally found these instead:

Ziotek ZT1212542 Power Strip Liberator 14-Inch Extension, 5-Pack

I'm thinking 14" will probably be enough for my needs, and 5 for $9.82 with free shipping is a good deal.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

How about this?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10228&cs_id=1022802&p_id=5296&seq=1&format=2

82 cents per 1/ft extension.


----------



## JohnJSmith (Apr 25, 2010)

Dang, I wish I'd found that! The three footers are only $1.32.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Monoprice is your friend 

I've ordered a BUNCH of cables from them....... and it adds up quickly!

Speaker cable prices are great there too.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally, I'm rather partial to the PowerSquid. Though it does require a bit of room and is not a line conditioner but no worries about transformers blocking other outlets..


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

nova said:


> Personally, I'm rather partial to the PowerSquid. Though it does require a bit of room and is not a line conditioner but no worries about transformers blocking other outlets..


Now thats what i'm thinkin, that thing could come in handy in so many ways it's allmost ridiculous. Great find Nova.:T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Of course if you already have something like a Panamax M4300 then a PowerSquid Power Outlet Multiplier may be a better option.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Slightly off topic but when I've had to run an extension of a high draw power cable (like for a wall mounted TV) to a surge protector/UPS I've used an extension made for an A/C wall unit. They are fairly inexpensive but more importantly are very beefy and the plugs are usually flat.


----------

